# Sunday's Show and Tell...4/2/17



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2017)

April Fools weekend. I have seen postings of lots of pranks so far...but, hopefully all finds listed below are on the up and up.

So let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2017)

I spent some of my birthday money on this Amber reflector from @Classicriders 
Thank you. I love it




Just happened to be watching the Cabe at the right time. Sold


----------



## XBPete (Apr 2, 2017)

Only found this old thang, will try harder next week..........


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2017)

I always have missed the amber listings...nice snag!
And Craig, I expect more from you. But, being snowed in all winter might explain your meagar bike picks.
Very nice find this time!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 2, 2017)

to many zeros JD :eek:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/kristi...s-estate-for-sale-4-595-million/#7a80b83bcee9


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 2, 2017)

XBPete said:


> Only found this old thang, will try harder next week..........
> 
> View attachment 444955





Psshhhh, not another one of those low end Spiegel department store streamlines.  I have a basement full of those. I hope you didn't pay more than $248.87 for it because that's all they are worth.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 2, 2017)

Found a rare model Indian. 1917-23
Anybody have a badge?


----------



## JKT (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 444964 Found a rare model Indian. 1917-23
> Anybody have a badge?



I sold the same model in better shape with the badge a couple years ago at Ann Arbor !!


----------



## JKT (Apr 2, 2017)

No bike stuff again this week but I did pick up another vise, its a rather rare, seldom seen, sought after blacksmith vise made by " Fisher Norris " who also made quality anvils. this is a very heavy duty double screw chain vise where the jaws remain parallel at all times for greater holding power.. they were cast with wielded on jaws, and were advertised as unbreakable. they made 6 sizes and numbered 1 though 6, with 6 being the largest with 8" jaws and 200 lbs. this  one is #4 it has 6 1/4" jaws and weighs 120 lb. and 42" tall...


----------



## John G04 (Apr 2, 2017)

I got this spitfire badge and a schwinn poster.


----------



## SimpleMan (Apr 2, 2017)

A light project, some 50's local advertising and a cool mirror with a glass reflector in the back.


----------



## sarmis (Apr 2, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> I got this spitfire badge and a schwinn poster.View attachment 445007View attachment 445006




Wow !
Is that an original poster or reproduction?

I'd like to find of those someday !


----------



## tech549 (Apr 2, 2017)

picked up a couple of woman rides,and a color flow


----------



## XBPete (Apr 2, 2017)

tech549 said:


> picked up a couple of woman rides,and a color flow
> 
> View attachment 445026
> 
> ...




Wow.... are you like a Colorflow Magnet or something Paul?


----------



## tech549 (Apr 2, 2017)

XBPete said:


> Wow.... are you like a Colorflow Magnet or something Paul?



 ya pete they seem to find me,but of all the 50s bikes I like the colorflows.the only reason they are for sale is I have real nice bike lined up and need the cash.i am pulling one off the market as soon as one of them sell.


----------



## XBPete (Apr 2, 2017)

tech549 said:


> ya pete they seem to find me,but of all the 50s bikes I like the colorflows.the only reason they are for sale is I have real nice bike lined up and need the cash.i am pulling one off the market as soon as one of them sell.




Dang,,, must be something very cool!.. Can't wait to see where this is gonna end up Paul!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 2, 2017)

One for the front and one for the rear


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 2, 2017)

A noise maker..


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

Warehouse run,..









Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

More











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

More please








Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Apr 2, 2017)

XBPete said:


> Dang,,, must be something very cool!.. Can't wait to see where this is gonna end up Paul!



 it is!!!!!!!!


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

More













Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 2, 2017)

Lasr of it











Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2017)

I pick up a 1942 Elgin and an All-American Stem.  I can't wait to clean up the Elgin.  I'm sure it won't look as nice as my old one but bringing them back to life is a blast!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 2, 2017)

*I picked up this flight suit yesterday because it has some local history to it.  I will head down to FlaBob airport or the Riverside Museum this week to see if they are interested in it as a donation.  I little history of Tom below.



 

Thomas W. Wathen *was born October  5, 1929, in Vincennes, Ind., across the Wabash River from O'Neal airport. The airplane bug bit early. He built model airplanes, became a Civil Air Patrol Cadet, and traded airplane rides for work around the airport. He graduated from Indiana University in 1951 with a degree in Police Administration. He joined the Air Force, was stationed at Wright-Patterson AFB and the Pentagon, and served in the Office of Special Investigation from '52 to '54, then became a program security director at North American Aviation on the B-70 and X-15. After North American he became the west coast security director of RCA, then the first security director of Mattel. In 1964 Tom began his own private security company with California Plant Protection, which he expanded into a national company with 20,000 employees. In 1987 he acquired the historic Pinkerton agency and expanded his business to eventually employ 50,000 people in 225 offices around the world. He retired from Pinkerton in 1999.

Tom didn't fly during his Air Force stint, but he got his private pilot certificate in 1958 in Dayton in an Aeronca. Shortly thereafter he bought an Ercoupe and restored it, which began a series of restoration projects including Piper's first PT-1, the 1934 Grovesnor House DeHaviland Comet, the 1938 Keith Rider R-4 Schoenfeldt Firecracker, the 1946 Volmer Jensen VJ-21 powered glider, and a replica of Roscoe Turner's LT-14 Meteor nearing completion in Colorado Springs. During the restorations, Tom became familiar with FlaBob airport in Riverside, Calif., and rescued it from the hands of real estate developers in 2000. FlaBob is one of five sites in the U.S. picked by the EAA to host Air Academy day camps. In August 2001, 122 fourth-graders got an introduction to airplane modeling and sheet-metal work, and capped the day with Young Eagle rides. Tom was anxious to show off the recent improvements to the airport, but FlaBob's annual fly-in, scheduled for September 22 and 23, was cancelled due to the ban on VFR flight. Earlier this year Tom went to Sun 'n Fun and heard that the remnants of Stoddard-Hamilton and Arlington Aircraft Developers were still available from the bankruptcy courts, and on April 16 he wrote a check and got into the airplane business. He hired Mikael Via as president of the New Glasair company and recently announced a policy to help Glasair and GlaStar builders who had made deposits to SHAI and AADI. Tom has logged about 3,500 hours in a variety of aircraft, served two years on an Aviation Safety Commission in the late '80s, and was appointed to the President's Council of the EAA in 1987. Tom is also a life member of the National Institute of Intellectual Property Law Institute.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 444964 Found a rare model Indian. 1917-23
> Anybody have a badge?



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hendee-indian-head-badge.101057/
Congrats!
Todd


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 2, 2017)

Picked up this Colson snaptank yesterday from Dave @tinker. Love this bike. Had a great time hanging out tellin stories and got to see Daves neighbors collection from antique cars to an outboard motor collection. Fun day

Frank














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 2, 2017)

Slow week......I've still have 2 bikes in boxes.......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Apr 2, 2017)

SimpleMan said:


> A light project, some 50's local advertising and a cool mirror with a glass reflector in the back.View attachment 445018 View attachment 445019 View attachment 445020



Nice stuff! I delivered Journal Herald papers when I was 11 and I still have my paperboy bag.  Let me know if you ever want to sell the JH sign. Tim 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 2, 2017)

This is the coolest thing I have found in a while.


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 2, 2017)

The other stuff I got .

 

 

 

 

 I also bought this stuff.


----------



## Rollo (Apr 2, 2017)

... Picked up this '68 Spaceliner that was just listed today on my local CL ... Kind of a kool look with the Duro red wall tires ... 
.... Repop rear rack tail light lens already on the way via feebay ...


----------



## bikiba (Apr 2, 2017)

bought my wife a "classic' 1990 trek for her first overnight adventure. 112mi round trip.  $75 ebay, local pickup. Replaced the tubes/tires, a little lube and she should be ready to roll 

route and some info here if you are feeling like some cycling nerdiness: http://bombayscorchers.blogspot.com/2017/03/mini-scorch-nj-liberty-bell-part-1.html


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 2, 2017)

I just dug this out of my yard today...found the cast iron school bus last week, this 1940s token this week.





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 2, 2017)

picked up this 1950 Schwinn Starlet for the S-2's and truss rods, the rims are going to clean up well. When I took the tank off i could see the original paint. Kind of a mint green and white with red pins. Too bad someone left this outside as yard art for years. 

 

 

.......


----------



## kreika (Apr 2, 2017)

Best week I've had in ages thank you @Dave K for the connection!


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 2, 2017)

Robots from a Caber and another License Plate score from Craigslist...it was only 12 plates when I originally contacted the seller, and then he found some more.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> Best week I've had in ages thank you @Dave K for the connection!
> 
> View attachment 445555
> 
> ...



Mega pick! Beautiful Pacemaker!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> More please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That feature chart is cool,would like to find one


----------



## morton (Apr 3, 2017)

From my research, it appears these are worth a good bit.  I believe both are complete and unused. Any knowledgeable about transformers.   Can post photo of he-man if anyone interested.   Picked them up Thursday.

Also got what I believe is first edition he-man.













Also got this Colson on Saturday.    details here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/should-i-buy-this.107916/


----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh man a Jetfire transformer in the box!! Are you kidding me!!! I got one exactly like that for Christmas when I was a kid! Always carefully got it out of the box and played with it and then carefully put it back in the box, I knew it was one of the more expensive ones, and my parents always tried to get me and my sister

 one nice gift for Christmas and then usual under wear and outfit. I was pretty stupid in my 20 something's and sold mine still in the box on eBay for $125, kick myself to this day!!. Awesome find, if it's ever for sale, please let me know! I didn't have any bike finds this week, but my youngest son turned one on March 30, his party was Saturday, and he got a pretty cool Harley like Dad! Some nice finds this week guys!! Joe


----------



## Iverider (Apr 3, 2017)

Picked this Schwinn up at the Swap in Bloomington on Saturday. I was told it was a 1940 but I'm not that familiar with Schwinn details. Every now and then I buy a ballooner, but they never stay long. The black is Original paint. Red is covering the original white darts. Not sure if it should have a light up front as there are two holes in the fender, but there are some extra holes in the rear fender as well.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

morton said:


> From my research, it appears these are worth a good bit.  I believe both are complete and unused. Any knowledgeable about transformers.   Can post photo of he-man if anyone interested.   Picked them up Thursday.
> 
> Also got what I believe is first edition he-man.
> 
> ...



I got a Jetfire for my 12th Bday. Still got it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 444964 Found a rare model Indian. 1917-23
> Anybody have a badge?



http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-repro-indian-head-badges.105640/


----------

